# 2010 Madone 6.9 vs. 2012 P1 6 Series



## islander511 (Jan 24, 2012)

Back story: Last fall my LBS allowed me to test ride (simultaneously, for two weeks -- which I thought was quite generous) a 2011 Orbea Orca, a 2011 Specialized Tarmac and a 2010 Trek Madone 6.9. After riding all of them, often jumping on one to climb a particular hill, then descending back to the car to try another -- it was clear that, for me, the Madone fit like a glove (truth be told, all three were incredible machines, but I have to select one for purchase). Note that I'm 54, not a racer, but out five days a week, and I love hills.

My LBS is offering me the 2010 Madone 6.9 w/ SRAM Red compact (current model) and a Bontrager Race X Lite wheelset for $4,850.

So that I don't end up with a case of buyer's remorse, before pulling the trigger I thought I should compare the 2010 to a 2012 Madone. Using Trek's P1 website, a 2012 P1 Madone 6 Series w/ SRAM Black Red compact (current) and Bontrager Race X Lite wheelset has a price tag of $6,520. I must note here that there may be a question of whether I am truly comparing apples-to-apples, vis-a-vis the frame: The 2010 is a 6.9 while the 2012 is a "standard" (my word choice) 6 series, which, best I can tell, uses a slightly lesser grade (600) of carbon than a 2012 6.7 or 6.9 (700).

Here are the questions I'm struggling with:
FRAME: Is there a discernible difference in the ride quality between these two frames? I'm trying to get a handle on just how much better the 2012 is over the 2010 (without the opportunity to ride a 2012) and just how much of a premium it is worth paying to achieve it. Anyone out there ridden both frames?
GROUP: If I decide to go w/ the 2012 P1, it's because I want more recent technology and what that translates to on the road. That begs the question, should I also consider holding out for the new SRAM Red? Time isn't so much the issue -- I've waited this long, I'll just keep slogging my heavy cross bike up them thar hills -- but I don't yet have a handle on what the extra cost will be for the new Red on a P1 over the current Red. Anyone have a sense of this?
PRICE: Right now the cost difference is $1,670. And that number will grow by some amount if I factor in new SRAM Red for the P1 option. Everyone's budget is different, but I would like to hear how others might approach this decision.

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Munk69 (Mar 10, 2011)

I believe the 2010 6.9 is the same frame as the current 6 series. The diffrence in the 6 series line starts at the 6.7 with the SSL's. I am not sure there is much of a diffrence in the 2 sram groups other than the red (black) is lighter this year... 


I have a 2011 6.5 (6 series with Force) and it is an amazing bike.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Munk69 said:


> I believe the 2010 6.9 is the same frame as the current 6 series. The diffrence in the 6 series line starts at the 6.7 with the SSL's. I am not sure there is much of a diffrence in the 2 sram groups other than the red (black) is lighter this year...
> 
> 
> I have a 2011 6.5 (6 series with Force) and it is an amazing bike.


he's talking about the NEW 2012 Red where pretty much every part has been changed. knowing that it's probably a matter of a couple of months 'til 2012 Red is available on OEM bikes, i'd probably wait for it.


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

Trek does not have the 2012 Red group yet, prob not until Aug, I tried to get it on my new P1 a couple of weeks ago and its a NO GO, right from the assembly line, go with the 2010, great deal same bike. I ended up going with Force until the new Red is actually avail and than we will do a comp swap (onto a CX bike).


----------

